# My Rescue Betta Journal



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi everybody! I have decided to document my adventures rescuing betta fish, which have just started! I will try to update this as much as I can. 

Thanks Everybody,

MissLibby ;-)


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I really admire your passion on saving bettas. You really have a big heart for helping them.


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you! I will start this journal soon!


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

The last week has been great! I have set up my 1 gal Hospital tank and my 3 gal Aquafarm aquarium. I had a bit of an issue with heaters, however. I first bought a
10w Aqueon Heater which was, well - crummy. :-? I didn't know I needed an adjustable heater for a betta rescue, so I spent $15 on that non-adjustable heater that was supposedly for 1-5 gal tanks, but heated my 1 gal to 90 degrees Fahrenheit. Then I found out that my other old heater for my Aquafarm had broken. So I ended up ordering 2 adjustable Marina 25w heaters. I just installed one of them an hour ago, and so far it's working great! I'll have to see what it does overnight, though. The heaters were about $15 each, and I got them on Amazon, for those who are interested. If my heater behaves, then i'm on track to get my first rescue tomorrow. :-D

-MissLibby


----------

